# Island Made Hurricane Dorian Design



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

*File Name*: Island Made Hurricane Dorian Design

*File Submitter*: Palmettoflyer</p >

*File Submitted*: 28 Dec 2020

*File Category*: Slingshots

[background=rgb(254,254,254)]This is an OTT design based on a natural made slingshot frame that I received from Shane of Island Made Catapults. The natty is an awesome shooter that feels great in the hand. Reported to be a random shape, but one of those that needs to have it's own place in slingshot history. Too good to not share the design with everyone.[/background]

[background=rgb(254,254,254)]The frame was originally built from a fallen tree limb as a result of the devastating Hurricane Dorian that ripped a path across the Atlantic working its way from the Bahama Islands all the way up through Prince Edward Island off Canada. As a tribute to those who endured the wrath of this Hurricane and any other wind blown storm, we now have the Hurricane family of slings starting with the Dorian Design.[/background]

Click here to download this file


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

I’m honoured you put this design into a template! And I can’t wait to see what else is added to the “hurricane” family of frames.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

And I can attest to the fact it holds great, thanks to the HDPE version that I just got from Monroe in our Cold Weather Trade.....sweet frame.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice job boys that’s some team work . I give one a go but I am closing up that gap a little ;-)


----------

